# Mil Bike Expo, Belgium, 3rd July 2016



## johan willaert (Jul 4, 2016)

Just wanted to share these pictures of a Military Bicycle display I set up with a couple of friends last Sunday.... Had about 15 bikes on display, US, German, British and Belgian all used and/or made during WW2...


----------



## Awhipple (Jul 4, 2016)

Very cool display!


----------



## iswingping (Jul 4, 2016)

Johan,
Thank you for sharing.


----------

